# Contador descendente sincronico



## Darkdonno (Jul 6, 2008)

Mi pregunta es como se tabulan los mismos, y como se saca el mapa k del mismo.  , Favor decir como hacer el diagrama de biestado jk para un modulo 10


----------



## natalia.coria (Jul 6, 2008)

Ah eso lo acabo de ver en electrónica digital.
Necesitas usar la tabla de excitación del FF JK . Haces una tabla de tu diagrama de estados presente y futuro. Por ejemplo si quieres que sea ascendete y es módulo 10, entonces contará del 0 al 9. Si.. Y necesitarías 4 flip flops 2^4 son 16..

Haces una tabla más o menos así:

Estado presente  Estado Futuro           J3k3 j2k2  j1k1  j0k0
0000                     0001
0001                     0010
0010                     0011
0011                     0100

Y así hasta el 9.. entonces donde están las columnas j3,k3, etc ahí usarás la tabla de excitación del flip flop jk. Compararás bit con bit del estado presente y futuro. Y cuando llegues al 10 (osea en tu estado presente 1010) el estadof uturo lo mandarás a 0000.. Y también comparas bit con bit. Ya cuando tengas tu tabla. Entonces lo reduces por mapas de karnaugh. Cada entrada J3, luego k3 luego j2.. etc. Y lueeego ya que tienes todas tus ecuaciones, haces tu diagrama con los flip flops. Te recomiendo un 7476 o un 74112, son 2 flip flops por integrado. 
Ah si cabe mencionar que tu contador será síncrono. La entrada de reloj es la misma para todos los flip flops.

Espero te haya servido mi explicación. Yo hice un contador módulo 13 descendente y un´módulo 8. Te anexo el documento espero t quede  más claro


----------



## Darkdonno (Jul 7, 2008)

muchas gracias tengo un semestral hoy y eso no lo entendi aun gracias


----------



## beatriz (May 23, 2009)

no se ven la imagenes de el archivo adjunto


----------

